# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Roo Stewart

## tammyy2j

Channel Seven today announced much loved, award-winning actress Georgie Parker has joined the cast of Home and Away.

A seven time Logie award winner, including two Gold Logies, Georgie is best known for her roles in A Country Practice, All Saints and recently guest starred on Sevenâs City Homicide.

Georgie will play âRooâ (Ruth) Stewart, the daughter of iconic Summer Bay resident Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) who returns to town after years of living abroad. The role was originally portrayed by Justine Clarke and marks Georgieâs permanent return to television.

Georgie has commenced filming on the weeknight series, and will be on air later this year.

"Iâm thrilled to be back at Channel Seven and to be part of Home and Away," Georgie said today.

"Working with Ray is a joy. We are having a fantastic time together. The whole cast and crew have been wonderful."

Series Producer Cameron Welsh said: "We had such a positive reaction to Emily Symonsâ return as Marilyn; we trust the fans will love having an original character such as Roo back in the Bay. Securing Georgie Parker to bring her back to our screens is a real coup for the show."

Home And Away, now in its 22nd year, continues its reign as Australiaâs leading weeknight drama series.

----------

lizann (10-08-2010)

----------


## Abigail

Maybe Roo is Penn's mother  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

This is what she looks like  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2010), lizann (10-08-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I remember her in a Country Practice.  I used to love that programme.

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved her as Terri Sullivan in All Saints 

I think Penn is related or connected to Alf somehow

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh my word 22 years. I remember the original Roo.

----------


## lizann

I think Penn looks a bit like Brett Macklin (Martha's real father, he got Alf's daughter Roo pregnant) 

She is a great actress

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh my word 22 years. I remember the original Roo.


Is it that long?? I remember original Roo too.. how time has flown

----------


## Abigail

> This is what she looks like


I wonder if Penn is too old to be her son. He's about 25 I reckon and she's no older than mid forties looking at her

----------


## Perdita

She is 46 according to Wiki

----------


## tammyy2j

What age is Martha?

Could Penn be Roo and Frank's son?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Martha must be around 21 because Roo getting pregnant was one of the first big storylines of H&A when it began on ITV.

----------


## Abigail

I think Martha must have been SORASeD as she's been married twice, not to mention all the men in between and was around for at least five years. 

This is the profile for Martha; she first appeared in 1988 so that would make her at least 22. If she hasn't been SORASeD, she would have been ~18 when she first married Jack.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Martha must have been SORASeD as she's been married twice, not to mention all the men in between and was around for at least five years. 
> 
> This is the profile for Martha; she first appeared in 1988 so that would make her at least 22. If she hasn't been SORASeD, she would have been ~18 when she first married Jack.


I'm probably being thick here, but what does SORAeD mean?

----------


## Abigail

Soap opera rapid ageing syndrome. Its where a character has a few years added onto or taken off their original age to suit storylines. Its been used a fair bit on H&A, none spring to my frazzled mind right now though.

Edit: went to google "sorased home and away" and this thread came up second in the search. How random  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2010)

----------


## Abigail

According to tvtropes:




> Duncan Stewart (son of Alf and Ailsa) in Home And Away - originally aging normally from baby to toddler to young child, the character then disappeared only to reappear again as a teenager a couple of seasons later.
> 
> Also Martha, who arrived as an 18 year-old going on 19 in 2005, despite being born onscreen in 1988.
> 
> However, it should be noted that the show otherwise averts this, with Sally Fletcher being the most obvious example.



I think it happens quite often in Corrie and EastEnders.

----------


## Perdita

Georgie Parker has defended her decision to accept a role in Home and Away.

The 46-year-old Australian actress, who won numerous Gold Logie awards, has signed a three-year contract to play Alf Stewart's estranged daughter Roo in the soap after five years away from television.

Parker told The Daily Telegraph: "The show does its genre really well. I am not an elite actor and I don't act for other actors or critics. It's a job I love to do and it's how I support my family. It's as simple as that.

"Yes, it's a soap, but it's been going for 23 years and I love the way it does soap extremely well.''

Parker, who is best known for playing nurse Terri Sullivan in All Saints, said that working with Ray Meagher on the show as his on-screen daughter has been "wonderful".

She said: "It's 20 years since we've seen Roo and I'm hoping the audience will see her from a fresh perspective. It's a fresh start for the both of us. She's back for money, but why she needs it and who it's for is the question."

----------


## Perdita

Home And Away star Ray Meagher reckons it will be "interesting" to have Alf Stewart's daughter Roo back in Summer Bay. 

Roo, originally played by Justine Clarke, left the Bay in 1989 to go and live in New York, but is returning to the show, this time played by Georgie Parker,

In an interview with Inside Soap, Ray said he was excited about what's in store.

"It's going to be interesting. I had a fantastic relationship with Justine Clarke, who played her originally, so in some ways it's a shame she's not coming back. But you couldn't get anyone better than Georgie Parker to replace her - she's got energy and spark and a great vibe to the place."

Ray is currently taking a break from the show to star in Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert in London's West End.

He will return to the soap next year, however, and is contracted until the middle of 2012.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

Home And Away newcomer Georgie Parker has promised a "new interpretation" of the character of Roo Stewart. 

The daughter of Summer Bay stalwart Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) has been away from the area for more than 20 years, but returns unexpectedly from New York.

Georgie, who has taken over the role from Justine Clarke, told Inside Soap magazine: "A lot's happened since we last saw her in Summer Bay. She's now a grown woman. So this is a new interpretation of the character."

Alf is gobsmacked by her surprise comeback, and viewers will see there is more to the story of her homecoming than she at first suggests.

Asked whether time has mellowed the formerly manipulative character, Georgie said: "She's a complex woman and has a strong history. Roo is no pushover and likes to tell it as it is. But is she still manipulative? You'll just have to wait and see."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Roo Stewart will face a dilemma in upcoming episodes as her ex-boyfriend Tim hatches a plan to win her back.

As revealed last week, actor Jonny Pasvolsky has been cast in the role of Tim, who turns up in Summer Bay hoping to rekindle his relationship with Roo.

When it becomes clear that Roo is happy with new fiancÃ© Harvey Ryan (Marcus Graham), a persistent Tim schemes to get closer to her - offering an intriguing business proposal which would keep him in the Bay.

Georgie Parker, who plays Roo, told TV Week: "I think in her heart she probably thinks that what he's doing is to try and win her back. But there also aren't a lot of employment opportunities in Summer Bay, and he offers her work and that makes her feel good.

"She's torn between going back to what she's good at doing, which is business and marketing, and making sure she doesn't fall back into the trap of falling for him."

When Harvey later confronts Tim over his behaviour, Roo isn't pleased with her partner's interference.

Parker added: "If Harvey pushes her into a corner and forces her to make a choice, she's a pretty strong person and she wouldn't want to be stopped from doing anything she wants to do.

"She likes adventure and if she feels like her options are being limited, she would do a runner. Tim's arrival poses all these questions. Roo could be about to risk everything."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and in October on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## shalagee

> Home and Away's Roo Stewart will face a dilemma in upcoming episodes as her ex-boyfriend Tim hatches a plan to win her back.
> 
> As revealed last week, actor Jonny Pasvolsky has been cast in the role of Tim, who turns up in Summer Bay hoping to rekindle his relationship with Roo.
> 
> When it becomes clear that Roo is happy with new fiancÃ© Harvey Ryan (Marcus Graham), a persistent Tim schemes to get closer to her - offering an intriguing business proposal which would keep him in the Bay.
> 
> Georgie Parker, who plays Roo, told TV Week: "I think in her heart she probably thinks that what he's doing is to try and win her back. But there also aren't a lot of employment opportunities in Summer Bay, and he offers her work and that makes her feel good.
> 
> "She's torn between going back to what she's good at doing, which is business and marketing, and making sure she doesn't fall back into the trap of falling for him."
> ...


 I know that they have tried to clean Harvey up and make us feel sympathetic towards him. However I still think he's a sleaze ball and his low nature will surface again, sooner rather than later. Seems like Tim is pretty low himself. Poor Roo, what a choice!

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, Roo Stewart and Harvey Ryan embark on an exciting new chapter as they tie the knot.

It's certainly not plain sailing for the couple in the build-up to the ceremony, as Roo (Georgie Parker) considers calling off the wedding when she sees Harvey losing his temper with his best man Winston following an outrageous stag night.

Shocked that Harvey (Marcus Graham) could be so unkind, Roo questions whether she really knows him at all. However, in the end, it's Winston himself who urges her to go ahead with the nuptials.

When Roo takes heed of this advice, returning characters Celia Stewart, Morag Bellingham and Colleen Smart are among those present as the vows are exchanged. Have Roo and Harvey secured their happy ending?


Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

'Home and Away legend Ray Meagher has revealed that he is prouder of the show than ever before.

The actor, who has played Summer Bay stalwart Alf Stewart since 1988, appeared on ITV's This Morning with on-screen daughter Georgie Parker today (February 7) to promote their current storyline and Home and Away's 25th anniversary year.

Asked whether he is still proud of Home and Away after so long with the show, Meagher replied: "Possibly more so, because a soap can't stay in a prime-time slot for 25 years and stand still. 

"We've continually reinvented ourselves, and technically, the show is superb. The way it's shot, the lighting, it's like film now - and it looks really good." 

The actor confirmed that he was only on a three-month contract when he filmed his first scenes as Alf.

He explained: "I wouldn't sign for two years! When they wanted everyone to sign at the start, I thought, 'Don't be silly - I'm doing a movie here and a mini-series there'. I was doing things all round the country and living out of a suitcase - doing films and stuff on-location.

"But then, those first three months, I was able to sleep in my own bed every night and live in Sydney. It was very seductive."

As Home and Away's longest-serving cast member, Meagher confessed that he used to rebuke newer recruits if they turned up late for filming.

He said: "[It was] a long time ago now. I've mellowed! When people used to, I'd say, 'Look, just come here for a minute. There's a hundred people standing around here, and your lateness affects all of that. Now, some people think it takes a little bit of talent to act, but it takes no talent to tell the time!'"

Episodes of Home and Away currently airing in the UK see Parker's character Roo preparing to marry her partner Harvey Ryan (Marcus Graham), with their big day arriving next Tuesday (February 12).

Viewers can expect twists and turns in the build-up to the ceremony as Roo questions whether she really wants to go ahead with the nuptials.

Parker explained: "It can't go to plan, really, otherwise it wouldn't be a soap! So the exciting thing is to keep everyone guessing, even us.

"Roo is a free spirit - she's a very spontaneous, independent person, but then she's probably afraid of settling down and commitment. She's looking for excuses."

Home and Away's wedding episode airs on Tuesday, February 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Georgie Parker has said that she wants Roo Stewart to stay committed to new teen characters Maddy Osborne and Spencer Harrington.

The actress's Summer Bay alter ego has taken on the responsibility of Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) and Spencer (Andrew Morley) this year after they ran away from their own parents.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Parker praised Home and Away bosses for revisiting the show's roots with the storyline.

Asked whether she wants Roo and husband Harvey Ryan to become the next Tom and Pippa Fletcher, she replied: "Yes, I think so. It would be interesting to see them become foster parents, as that's always been at the heart of the show.

"The River Boys have given it a new sense of danger and masculinity, but it's important to be able to return to what makes Home and Away so popular - welcoming people into your home, and dealing with the happiness and drama which comes from that."

On whether Home and Away is fun to film, Parker continued: "We make it fun! I think we're lucky in Summer Bay House that we have a core set of people, such as Ray [Meagher] and Emily [Symons], who work and think in the same way.

"With such a broad cast, you're going to get people who work in different ways, and sometimes there are people you might not be that keen on doing a scene with. It's a pretty happy set, though.

"Roo and Harvey's wedding was brilliant to film - I loved Marilyn being Roo's bridesmaid, and also Harvey's friends who came in. A lot of the storylines revolve around the younger characters, which is good because it's what the viewers like. But I love the big stuff that the older cast get to do."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Roo Stewart will be left devastated when she receives the news that her husband Harvey is missing.

Roo gets a phone call informing her that Harvey has gone missing during a sailing trip with his friend Winston. 

While John, Marilyn and Maddy all rally round to help her, Roo remains terrified over the prospect that Harvey could be dead.

Georgie Parker - who plays Roo - said to TV Week: "Roo's whole world is shattered. It is a very scary situation to have no idea where your partner is. Roo is fearing for Harvey's life.

"For Roo, that sense of your world being completely shaken from beneath you is scary. The idea of losing your family or the ones you care about is terrifying."

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, Harvey Ryan bids farewell to Summer Bay as he heads off travelling.

After Marilyn (Emily Symons) becomes worried that Winston is still in love with her, she sets about trying to encourage him to leave the Bay, suggesting that he should see the world as he can afford to.

However, as Marilyn rushes ahead with the plans and is on the brink of making a round-the-world booking, Harvey and Roo are forced to tell her that Winston is broke. 

Marilyn tries to set up a loving environment so that Winston feels comfortable to tell her about his situation, but to everyone's surprise he shows up with news that one of his companies has secured a new patent meaning that he is now richer than he's ever been.

Winston then decides to go on the trip after all, and wants to take Harvey with him. Harvey says his goodbyes to Roo and the two men set off to travel the world.

Harvey prepares to leave.
Â© Channel 5
Harvey prepares to leave.


Harvey prepares to leave with Winston.
Â© Channel 5
Harvey prepares to leave with Winston.


Harvey and Roo say goodbye.
Â© Channel 5
Harvey and Roo say goodbye.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, November 21 and Friday, November 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2013), tammyy2j (12-11-2013)

----------


## xessixa

I think Harvey dies, on Wikipedia, it says that the character is departing in 2013 :-(
I'll actually miss him and Roo together :-(

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Harvey Ryan will turn up in Summer Bay unexpectedly after being feared dead for weeks.

Roo (Georgie Parker) was left devastated when she received a call informing her that Harvey (Marcus Graham) had gone missing during a sailing trip with Winston.

As friends and family have rallied around her, Roo has had to face the tough reality that she may never see Harvey again.

However, just as she starts to accept her husband's fate, Roo is overjoyed when Harvey returns home alive, TV Week reports.

Roo's joy will turn to concern when it soon becomes apparent that Harvey is a changed man after becoming lost at sea, and the couple could face a challenging journey ahead as they come to terms with what has happened to him.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------

xessixa (18-11-2013)

----------


## xessixa

I guess what I read was just a rumour then, I'm so glad! I really like Roo and Harvey together :-)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Roo Stewart's future with her husband Harvey Ryan is thrown into question when he appears to be a changed man following his time lost at sea.

Although Harvey's loved ones are pleased to have him back in Summer Bay, they quickly become concerned by how distant and quiet he is.

With Harvey (Marcus Graham) struggling to adjust back to normal life, he soon seeks an escape by leaving the Bay again - making the false excuse that he is going to visit his daughter Lottie.

While he is away, Harvey fails to make any contact with Roo (Georgie Parker), which is a cruel reminder of the time she spent fearing that she'd lost him. 

When Harvey finally reappears again, no-nonsense Alf warns him to change his attitude and fix things with Roo. However, when Harvey does speak to Roo, he shocks her by suggesting that they'd both be better off if she still thought he was deadâ¦

Roo confides in Alf and Marilyn about her marriage crisis
Â© Channel 5
Roo confides in Alf and Marilyn about her marriage

Alf confronts Harvey
Â© Channel 5
Alf confronts Harvey

Harvey isn't responsive to Alf's advice
Â© Channel 5
Harvey isn't responsive to Alf's advice

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 11 and Wednesday, March 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Roo Stewart and Harvey Ryan reach a decision on the future of their marriage following their recent problems.

As Harvey (Marcus Graham) struggles to cope with normal life following his traumatic experience at sea, he eventually admits to John that he feels he should have stayed missing as his presence isn't making anyone happy.

Spencer also tries desperately to help Harvey but to no avail, causing John to step in and tell him that if he doesn't do something now, he will lose Roo forever. 

After some advice from Maddy, Roo decides to change her approach and tells everyone that she is going to step right back and give Harvey the space he needs. 

However, Alf isn't so sure about this idea and tells his daughter that she needs to talk to Harvey and try and sort this out. 

Roo and Harvey talk about their relationship
Â© Channel 5
Roo and Harvey talk about their relationship

Taking his advice, Roo sits Harvey down and asks him frankly whether he wants to stay in Summer Bay with her. When he is unable to answer, his silence speaks volumes and she tells him she wants a divorce. 

The couple both agree that it would be best if they part ways, but Harvey tells her that if he is going to leave, he needs to leave soon.

Roo is left devastated as Harvey packs up his things and walks out of her life for good.

Harvey is shocked when Roo asks for a divorce
Â© Channel 5
Harvey is shocked when Roo asks for a divorce

Roo breaks down as Harvey leaves
Â© Channel 5
Roo breaks down as Harvey leaves

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, March 27 and Friday, March 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2w0jO5eUO

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Roo Stewart will suffer a shock collapse that could have serious repercussions in an upcoming storyline.

Roo has been celebrating her return from Vegas when her health takes a sudden turn for the worst, and she later falls to the floor while at home alone.

While it isn't entirely clear at first what has caused Roo's collapse, actress Georgie Parker confirmed that Roo has been keeping a worrying secret.

Speaking to TV Week, Parker said: "It's not immediately clear what is wrong and it happens very suddenly. 

"She's just returned from America. Then suddenly, she feels faint and grabs the table dragging everything off as she collapses.

"She needs to be tended to urgently. She has been a bit secretive."

The latest turn of events will also have a devastating impact on Roo's father Alf (Ray Meagher).

Meagher said: "This situation with Roo will be a terrifying challenge for him. It feels like she has only just come back into his life after such a long time."

----------

lyndapym (22-06-2014), tammyy2j (16-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope she dont die

----------

lizann (30-06-2014), Perdita (16-06-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Alf Stewart will face the devastating prospect of losing his daughter Roo when her condition takes a turn for the worst.

Australian viewers recently saw Roo (Georgie Parker) rushed into hospital following a shock collapse, and she remains in a critical condition while medics struggle to find a diagnosis. 

However, doctor Nate Cooper (Kyle Pryor) is eventually forced to deliver Alf (Ray Meagher) a shock prognosis, and tells him to prepare for the worst as there is a chance Roo might not make it.

Meagher told TV Week: "He's devastated and doesn't know what to do. It's absolutely terrifying to see his daughter in this state. He feels helpless, distraught and powerless to help her."

After discovering that Roo went to Peru following her trip to Las Vegas, it is finally established that she is suffering from a severe reaction to a vaccination for yellow fever.

Meagher said: "When they find out Roo went to Peru, Nate gets to the source of the problem. It's a big breakthrough, but it also looks like it might be too late."

----------

lizann (30-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

nate is a busy doctor since he arrived

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Roo Stewart will make a shocking discovery about her fiancÃ© James Edmunds that causes her to seriously reconsider their relationship.

Roo's family have been concerned about James's intentions ever since she started dating him, but she has so far been oblivious to his strange behaviour.

However, James's secret past will start to unravel when Roo learns that he has a wife and children, and she will be left feeling uncomfortable when she comes face to face with her.

Although Roo is hurt by James's lies, it isn't enough to convince her to call quits on the relationship, until she learns another shocking secret that he has been hiding. Will Roo finally break away from James?

Georgie Parker, who plays Roo, told TV Week: "Roo is upset when she meets Megan. She had no idea that she had fallen in love with a man who was married with children.

James and Roo go on a date together
Â© Channel 5
James has been hiding secrets from Roo

"She doesn't know what to do because she has moved in with him, they got engaged - she's in shock.

"It's a matter of time before she finds out an additional piece of information he has lied about. That is when she might be strong enough to see James for all the lies he has told."

----------

Pantherboy (12-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Home and Away, Roo Stewart will make a shocking discovery about her partner James Edmunds, moments before becoming his wife.

Viewers are already aware that James isn't being entirely honest with Roo, and his suspicious behaviour had been picked up on by her father Alf and foster daughter Maddy.

Upcoming scenes will see Roo (Georgie Parker) prepare to commit to James when they impulsively decide to get married after a celebrant arrives to talk to Marilyn and John about renewing their wedding vows.

Although Roo's sudden urge to rush the wedding raises concerns with her friend Irene - who cannot believe that she could consider getting married without Alf or Maddy present- Roo ignores her advice and proceeds with the ceremony.

Marilyn walks Roo to her wedding
Â©  Channel 5

Roo arrives for her wedding
Â©  Channel 5
However, just as James and Roo are saying their vows, Alf interrupts, revealing that he has had Morag do a background check and that James isn't who he says he is.

Although James does his best to talk his way out of Alf's findings - explaining that there is no record of him on staff at the Blue Mountains Hospital because he used his middle name - the situation proves too much for Roo to handle and she walks off upset.

When James catches up with her, she admits that she can't get married right now considering what she has heard and that the wedding is off. 

Not willing to take the rejection lying down, James later confronts Alf, telling him that he ruined the day for Roo. Will Alf be able to get his daughter to see James's true colours?

Alf tells Roo that James isn't who he says he is
Â©  Channel 5

James explains that there's no record of him at the hospital due to him using his middle name
Â©  Channel 5

Roo tells James she can't get married after Alf's outburst
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, December 3 and Friday, December 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2015), Pantherboy (21-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Roo Stewart will take an overdose as she reaches her lowest ebb, in a devastating Home and Away storyline.

Roo will hit rock bottom when Maddy Osborne announces her plans to leave Summer Bay in the wake of losing an arm as a result of the caravan explosion. 

Knowing she needs to deal with the effects of her injuries, Maddy will eventually decide to head to the city for rehabilitation.  

Aware that Maddy doesn't intend on coming back to the Bay afterwards, Roo will take the news particularly badly - unable to face a future without her.

Although Roo is keen to support Maddy's decision to leave, her real feelings come to light when she tells her father Alf that she is simply not ready for Maddy to leave. 

Roo and Maddy move their things out
Â©  Channel 5

To make matters worse, Roo is already suffering from terrible guilt over the explosion tragedy that killed Oscar MacGuire and Hannah Wilson, and has been prescribed tablets to help her sleep. 

When Maddy starts to say her goodbyes, a heartbroken Roo will hit her lowest ever point and will eventually take an overdose of the teenager's painkillers in a bid to numb her emotional pain. 

As Roo walks unsteadily towards the pier - will anyone get to her in time? 

"Roo is devastated," Georgie Parker told TV Week. "Her life revolves around Maddy - what she needed, what she could do to help her, how she could support her. 

"Roo has been a mother figure. Maddy wanting to leave brings an enormous sense of loss. Everything is too much for her. 

"She is happy for Maddy, but knows, inevitably, that all the young people around her will move on. It makes her feel vulnerable and depressed."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2016), Pantherboy (23-05-2016), tammyy2j (24-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm afraid Roo's supposedly close relationship with the unlikeable Maddy has never rung true for me, so her reaction to Maddy leaving seems way over the top.

However, I can obviously understand her feeling so low with the guilt about the explosion and subsequent deaths and injuries.  :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (24-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

throw a party roo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of Georgie Parker (Roo) filming at Palm Beach yesterday"


*SPOILER ALERT: Has she finally found her Summer Bay love? Georgie Parker gets cosy on-set with newcomer Tim Ross while filming Home And Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

She has been unlucky in love since debuting on Home And Away in 2010.

But now it seems Georgie Parker's on-screen character, Roo Stewart, may have finally found love.

While filming upcoming scenes for the TV soap on Wednesday, the 51-year-old actress was spotted holding hands with newcomer Tim Ross.

As they held each other's hands, Georgie smiled as she strolled by the beach with her rumoured on-screen love interest.

She dressed for the season in one of her signature loose-fitting dresses, which she teamed with sandals and a sun hat.

Tim's character also opted for a summery look with beige shorts, a white T-shirt and a pastel pink shirt.

This is the first time the Wonderland star has been pictured on the set of Home And Away and details about his character are yet to surface.

In the past, Georgie's character Roo has had several failed relationships.

Following her return to the Bay in 2010, she began dating Harvey Ryan - played by Marcus Graham.

After months of an on-again, off-again relationship, the pair finally married - before he left for a round-the-world sailing trip.

After some time, Marcus' on-screen pal returned to Summer Bay to tell Georgie's character he had lost Harvey, resulting to her holding a memorial ceremony in his honour.

But in a shock twist, he later returned to the Bay to divorce his wife before leaving the beachside suburb for good.

Later down the track, Georgie's long-time character attempts to marry her new boyfriend James Edmunds, played by Myles Pollard.

She later discovers he is already married with children, and has been lying to her all along. She then decided to break up with him.

The character Roo is the daughter of Home And Away legend Alf Stewart, played by Ray Meagher.

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

That stuff with Harvey going missing for months was weird.  As far as I can recall we never did find out why he returned so changed (or have I just forgotten it?).

----------

Pantherboy (13-10-2016), Splashy (13-10-2016)

----------


## kaz21

I think it was to do with him being lost at sea, and not being able to settle back into life with roo.

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), Pantherboy (13-10-2016), Splashy (13-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it was to do with him being lost at sea, and not being able to settle back into life with roo.


He came back a completely different man, but I guess that kind of experience can do that to a person.

----------

Pantherboy (13-10-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Harvey started out being evil, then nice then strange. But then the show is well known to me at never completing some story lines.

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2016), Pantherboy (14-10-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Didn't he end up being washed up on a deserted island for weeks before a fishing boat found him? (or something like that). And then like kaz21 says, he had difficulty adjusting back to life in SB, & sleeping inside etc & was reluctant to talk about it all. I also seem to recall that when Roo eventually sort of insisted that he talk to her about what had happened, he told her that he blamed her for convincing him to go on the boat, after what had happened to his young son (Ben?), who had drowned while on a fishing trip?

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2016), kaz21 (14-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *Harvey started out being evil, then nice then strange*. But then the show is well known to me at never completing some story lines.


A very good description!  :Big Grin:   I really hated him when he first turned up in Summer Bay but later grew to like the character.

----------

Pantherboy (14-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Didn't he end up being washed up on a deserted island for weeks before a fishing boat found him? (or something like that). And then like kaz21 says, he had difficulty adjusting back to life in SB, & sleeping inside etc & was reluctant to talk about it all. I also seem to recall that when Roo eventually sort of insisted that he talk to her about what had happened, he told her that he blamed her for convincing him to go on the boat, after what had happened to his young son (Ben?), who had drowned while on a fishing trip?


I think you're right.  

I found the storyline when Harvey returned from the dead very strange - perhaps because him refusing to talk about it seemed to go on forever, and the eventual explanation for his change of personality didn't quite ring true to me at the time.

----------

kaz21 (14-10-2016), Pantherboy (14-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up a devastating ordeal for pregnant Roo Stewart when she collapses after being cruelly dumped by her partner James.

Aussie viewers know that Roo was stunned to discover she was expecting a baby in a recent story twist, but the shocks kept coming when James did a runner afterwards.

Unable to cope with the prospect of bringing up a child, James immediately took off â leaving a heartbroken Roo to pick up the pieces in the aftermath.

Roo will be dealt another hurtful blow in scenes to be aired in Australia next week when James gets back in touch with a bribe to keep her out of his life for good.


Alf and Roo enjoy some father and daughter time
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Roo and Alf are alarmed to get a visit from James's father David offering a cheque for $250,000 if she agrees never to contact David again.

Although Roo's first instinct is to send David on his way, her thoughts soon turn to the life she could give her unborn child if she accepts the money â and she later arranges to meet up with David again.

Just when it looks like Roo is going to accept the money after all, TV Week reports that she will have another change of heart and proudly rejects it.

But tragedy strikes on her way back to the Bay when she experiences severe abdominal pain and collapses in agony before she has a chance to call for help. Will Roo and her baby survive?

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (08-05-2017), TaintedLove (09-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Roo Stewart suffers a shock collapse later this month â but it's only the beginning of a life-changing week for her.

When Roo (Georgie Parker) prepares to move back into Summer Bay House, she's still enjoying the company of her toyboy lover James as he helps her to pack her things.

The day of hard graft only brings the pair even closer, but once Roo is on her own for a while, events take a worrying turn as she suddenly becomes overwhelmed with dizziness.

Unable to keep her balance, Roo frantically reaches for a chair, but doesn't make it and falls to the floor unconscious.


Roo Stewart is helped by James after collapsing in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

It's James (Tim Ross) who finds Roo in a worrying state and he helps her to wake up, while the newly-returned Morag also quickly has her say by suggesting that she could be going through menopause.

Morag's insinuations play on Roo's mind as she wonders about the future of her relationship with James, but she's relieved when he assures her that he never saw himself having kids anyway.


Roo Stewart is helped by James after collapsing in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

While James is saying all the right things, he may well regret his comment as test results from the doctor later reveal an entirely different reason for Roo's symptoms â she's pregnant! How will Roo and James react to their big news?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 31 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (20-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Roo Stewart lives to regret meddling in the town's most surprising feud.

Viewers have recently seen good friends Leah Patterson-Baker and Irene Roberts fall out badly as they've clashed over custody of baby Luc.

As Marilyn Chambers is saddened by the ongoing tension, she comes up with a bold plan to bring them both together â getting Roo on board to help as she tricks them into being at the same place at the same time.

Sadly, Marilyn's efforts are hardly a resounding success as Leah is furious over the ruse and it takes some huge persuading before she'll agree to speak to Irene.


Leah storms off from Roo in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Even when the former friends do get talking, some harsh words are exchanged and Leah makes it clear that she doesn't think she'll ever be able to forgive Irene.

As Leah storms off and Roo chases after her, Leah points out that she's not the only one in town with problems and doesn't understand why Roo got caught up in Marilyn's scheming when her own personal life is hardly stable. How will Roo react to this outburst?


Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, June 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (10-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up fresh devastation for Roo Stewart next month when she loses her baby after suffering a terrifying collapse.

Roo has already had a very turbulent few weeks after her toyboy lover James left her after learning she was pregnant.

Now facing the prospect of raising their child alone, Roo will be dealt another hurtful blow in upcoming scenes as James gets back in touch with a payment to keep her out of his life for good.

Although Roo declines the offer, she suffers more trouble when she collapses on the side of the road while making her way back to the Bay.


Roo collapses in Home and Away

Â©  CHANNEL 5
Nate in Home and Away

Â©  CHANNEL 5
Nate and Tori rush to Roo's rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Thankfully, Roo manages to flag down passing doctors Tori and Nate, who rush to her aid â concerned that she's having an ectopic pregnancy.

Sadly, the situation intensifies once Roo is at hospital as she goes into cardiac arrest and has to be revived by Tori â who warns her devastated dad Alf that the outlook isn't looking good as she heads down to theatre.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 1 and Tuesday, July 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (24-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away's Roo Stewart takes action after back-from-the-dead twist.

But can she ever forgive Alf?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...artha-stewart/

*Warning: This article contains big spoilers for episodes still to come in the UK, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*


Home and Away's Roo Stewart will vow to find her mother Martha after discovering that she's not really dead.

UK fans will see a huge storyline twist in a few weeks' time, as Roo's father Alf reveals that Martha is still alive and out there somewhere.

Alf's huge confession is the massive 30-year secret that was first teased by show bosses at the start of this month.

The shocking plot development has already aired in Australia and will play out on Channel 5 soon, tying in with the big stunt which sees Alf left close to death when he falls down a sinkhole.

In the emotional aftermath, a shellshocked Roo gives her father the silent treatment â struggling to forgive him for lying to her for so many years.

Roo eventually realises that she'll need Alf's help if she ever wants to make contact with Martha again, but she becomes even more infuriated when he refuses to get involved.

Punishing her dad even further, Roo asks John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers whether she can move in with them. Will life ever be the same for the Stewart family?

Georgie Parker, who plays Roo, told Aussie magazine TV Week: "Roo's response to her mother's death when she was young was a major reason for her rebellious behaviour.

"She feels he denied her the chance of getting to know her mother."

Martha was thought to have died in a boating accident in 1985, three years before Home and Away's first episode. She appeared briefly in the show in flashback scenes in 1989.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Rowdydog12

Maybe she doesn't want to be found like her own daughter Martha....   Remember Martha ? Yeah that rubbish storyline of her on the run , still on the run yet no one ever talks about it

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Roo Stewart announces that she's heading out of Summer Bay to find her mother Martha later this month.

Roo (Georgie Parker) was recently rocked as her father Alf (Ray Meagher) confessed that he'd been lying to her about her mum for years.

Now that she knows that Martha didn't really die in a boat accident all those years ago, Roo decides that it's time to track her down.

Much to Roo's frustration, searching the internet provides her with very few answers. The police are also unhelpful, insisting that they stand by the original investigation which declared Martha as dead.

Fortunately for Roo, she's finally given a clue she can work with when Alf takes out an old ring of Martha's and gives it to his struggling daughter.

Eagle-eyed John Palmer notices that the ring's box is from a jewellery shop in Merimbula, which is still in operation.

With Alf's blessing, Roo decides to follow this lead, so she loads up the car and heads off in the hope of finding her mother. Could Martha make a shock appearance in the Bay?


Roo and Alf Stewart clash in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, April 19 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

She has returned to filming...

----------


## kaz21

I think so. Judging from her instagram

----------


## Pantherboy

In the preview following last night's H&A episode in Aust, they showed Roo catching Justin & Leah together, so she will be back on screen very soon.

----------

kaz21 (24-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

where is roo, off helping daughter martha who is making a right mess in ramsey street

----------

lellygurl (25-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:


*Roo returns home to troubling news*

Alf's clumsy attempt to propose to Martha is causing more harm this week when she questions their future â and caught in the middle is their daughter, Roo. 

Having returned to Summer Bay in the wake of bad news, Roo (Georgie Parker) is delighted to learn her dad had popped the question.

But her congratulations are cut short when Martha (Belinda Giblin) reveals she didn't actually say yes â or anything at all.

Over a cuppa, she laments that Alf's proposal was underwhelming, to say the least, and he was probably swept up in the emotion of the tragic week and will regret his actions. 

If so, what does their future hold? 

Roo tries to calm Martha, then chastises her father for his lacklustre effort. 

Will Alf's pride ruin his proposal?

*Home and Away Monday to Thursday 7:30pm Channel Seven DRAMA*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (2nd part of the article):


Roo: 'I'm leaving Summer Bay!'

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ian-date-65468

Their love affair has barely begun, but Owen is seeking a new life outside the Bay, putting Roo in a quandary.

In a week full of distractions, Roo (Georgie Parker) can sense something is off between them. Owen (Cameron Daddo) can't seem to settle in town and constantly talks of the future.

Their romance has also hit a snag ? unlike in recent weeks when they couldn't keep their hands off each other!

"Roo genuinely likes Owen, but it's complicated by the intensity of her time with him," Georgie, tells TV WEEK. "She doesn't want to throw away
a chance at love."

Eventually, Roo summons the courage to ask Owen about his mood and is heartbroken when he declares he wants to leave Summer Bay!

At the Diner, she vents to Marilyn (Emily Symons) and Irene (Lynne McGranger). Was she foolish to think he wanted more between them?

"She tries to be brave, but I think she's also devastated," Georgie says. "But if she can't be honest with Owen, she'd rather give it time to see how her feelings settle."

The following day, Owen reiterates that he wanted them both to leave the Bay ? together. He's off to visit Evan's grave and wants her by his side.

Will Roo say yes?


And from Digital Spy:

Home and Away's Roo Stewart left devastated by Owen decision
Roo faces a big decision.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...owen-decision/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away star Georgie Parker reacts to 10-year milestone as Roo Stewart
"The time just flies by."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...art-milestone/

Home and Away star Georgie Parker has reflected on her impressive 10-year milestone in the role of Roo Stewart, revealing that she always hoped to secure such a long stint with the show.

The former All Saints star took over the role of Roo in 2010 and has stuck with the Summer Bay soap ever since.

Georgie recently celebrated 10 years to the day since her first episode aired in Australia, while UK fans saw her first appearance in December 2010.

Speaking to Digital Spy about her longevity with the show, Georgie laughed: "It's so weird! I didn't even know, until I realised that my daughter was 10 when I joined and she turned 20 in September. Where has that time gone? It just feels like nothing!

"It's bizarre. In some jobs, you feel every day of it. In others, you think: 'Oh gosh, it's the end of another year!' This is definitely one of those jobs because the time just flies by. I'm thrilled that I can say I've been here for 10 years."

Asked whether she always hoped for a long stay, Georgie replied: "I knew the show would just keep going, because it's become its own world. I also knew that I said yes to stay.

"I love doing theatre, so in my contract, they do let me take breaks for that. So whenever Roo goes off air, it's because I'm off in a play. If Roo ever goes off to do some outback teaching or something like that, it's because I'm doing a play in Sydney!

"I was very fortunate to be able to say 'yes' to this job and I'm very fortunate that it's still ongoing.

"I always wanted it to be a long run and that's why you say yes to shows like this, because they give you the opportunity to knuckle down and get the work done. I like that rhythm of working all the time."

Georgie went on to reflect on her favourite storyline ? the Summer Bay sinkhole shock from 2018.

She said: "I've had a lot of different storylines that I've really liked, but my favourite had to be when Ray Meagher and I were down the sinkhole! Alf had concrete on him and was having a heart attack. That's when he admitted to Roo that Martha was not dead.

"We loved all of the scenes that we got to play out with that. Ray and I loved the drama of it and really enjoyed it. Then Belinda Giblin came in as Martha, which was fantastic. Now we're a family and it's great.

"Ray, Belinda and Lukas Radovich (Ryder) are among the people I'm closest to at work. I'm also very close to Emily Symons (Marilyn) ? we're good mates and I think she is the best. I get on really well with everyone. I get on really well with Sam Frost (Jasmine) and just so many of the others, like Paddy O'Connor (Dean).

"When you're working with people for such long hours and you have to do a lot of problem solving, it just makes you connect with people on a different level. But the people I spend the most time with are Ray, Belinda, Emily and Lukas. We're like a little family.

"I'm also still in touch with a lot of people who have left the show too."

Prior to Home and Away, Georgie was best known for playing the role of Terri Sullivan on All Saints.

On the roles she gets recognised for when she's out and about, Georgie said: "It's Roo quite a bit, and it's Terri from All Saints a bit. It totally depends on the age of the person.

"Sometimes I get people saying 'I watched you on Play School', which was literally for four-year-olds! I did about five to seven years of that and I have a lot of people who know me from that, who are now running around at the age of 20.

"Then I've got the theatre people who don't watch TV but they'll come to the theatre. Most of the time people call me Georgie, but what I find most amusing is when people get it wrong and call me Georgia!"

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Rowdydog12

Get a job Roo. 

All she does is follow her old man around and sponge off her parents while living at home with them and her best pal Marilyn.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away reveals emotional promo for Roo and Martha story
Australian fans are going to need tissues this week.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...a-story-promo/

Home and Away spoilers for Australian and UK viewers follow.

Home and Away has released a new promo for Roo and Martha Stewart's emotional upcoming storyline.

Australian viewers have already seen scenes of a toxic gas attack in Salt (which will air in the UK next week as the finale for the year), which has left Martha in a bad state and needing a kidney transplant. She's been moved to the Northern Districts Hospital, where doctors are looking for a suitable donor.

As the teaser trailer reveals, Roo finds out that she is a match, meaning she can donate her kidney to save her mother's life.

But, as much as Roo is adamant that she wants to go through with it, Martha is equally is sure that she doesn't want her child to give up her kidney for her. Will they be able to come to an agreement, and what does Alf think about all of this?

Get your tissues at the ready, Aussie fans, as these scenes are airing this week. UK fans can expect to see these scenes a few weeks after the soap returns in early 2022.

Meanwhile, Irene Roberts actress Lynne McGranger is releasing her autobiography, which will detail her many, many years on the Australian soap.

Although it won't be a "squeaky clean", the star has admitted that she changed certain things so as to not cause upset.

"To be honest, if there was any chance of me hurting someone's feelings ? or worse, getting sued ? I've changed their name," McGranger explained.

"With some past friendships, past acquaintances, people who may have come into my life and not left the greatest impression, I've changed names," she added. "I haven't used their real name if I was going to offend anybody."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Martha Stewart shocks Alf in transplant plot
Will the operation go ahead?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...rt-shocks-alf/

Home and Away spoilers follow from recent Australian episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Martha Stewart has hinted that she might turn down her daughter Roo's life-saving offer.

Martha (Belinda Giblin) and Roo (Georgie Parker) are currently at the centre of an emotional new storyline on Australian screens.

Martha urgently needs a new kidney after suffering complications when she was involved in the recent toxic gas attack at Salt.

In Thursday's episodes on Channel 7 in Australia (November 18), the Stewart family struggled as Martha insisted on planning her own funeral in order to prepare for the worst.

Martha was told that her son Kieran was not a match for a possible transplant, but there was hope on the horizon when Roo learned that she was.

Roo took the news as a miracle for her beloved mum and had no doubts whatsoever about going through with the surgery as soon as possible.

However, during a private moment with her husband Alf (Ray Meagher), a troubled Martha made it clear that she'd be having the final say.

Worried about the potential risks, Martha asked her husband: "How can I let her give up so much for something so uncertain? I don't think I can let her do this, Alf. I think I'm going to say no."

Back at home later on, Alf urged Roo not to be so gung-ho with her attitude towards the transplant.

Hinting at Martha's doubts, Alf pointed out: "It's not just up to you. There are other people involved. And the way you're talking at the moment, it's making me think you haven't given it any thought at all."

Is Roo in for a shock when she finds out about Martha's reservations?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Channel 5 in the UK early next year.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## lizann

kieran return to match?

----------


## Pantherboy

> kieran return to match?


Roo has mentioned that he has been tested & is not a match.

----------

lizann (18-11-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: Roo wants to make the ultimate sacrifice to save Martha's life, but will her mother allow it?
''They couldn't face losing Martha again.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...o-kidney-70013

The Stewarts are faced with more hard choices this week as Martha's condition worsens. Now, Roo could be the key to her survival, but it will take a huge sacrifice of her own.

At the hospital, Alf (Ray Meagher) tries to keep a weakened Martha (Belinda Giblin) in good spirits as they listen to doctor's advice.

Logan (Harley Bonner), who has been treating Martha since her admission to hospital reveals she requires a kidney transplant as soon as possible. However, she can continue dialysis at home if they can afford to make the arrangements.

"Since the poisoning, Martha's health has deteriorated quickly," Georgie tells TV WEEK. "They have been very worried about her and want a recovery. But unfortunately this isn't something where there is a quick fix."

For a brief moment, Alf has a new mission to bring his wife home. Roo (Georgie Parker) hopes she is a match for her mother's kidney transplant but warns her father not to get his hopes up. Feeling overwhelmed, Alf lets his anger fly ? he is bringing Martha home! He has to.

The following morning, the Stewarts receive good news: Roo is a match and there's a slot open for surgery this week! Alf lets out a sigh of relief? but Martha isn't pleased.

If Roo donates her kidney, the health complications will last her entire life. She also can't bear the idea of taking an organ from her daughter.

Roo promises to consider her options carefully, but her mind is already made up. This is the only way.

"There were so many years that the Stewart family were apart, so since Alf and Martha found their way back to each other, the family has been so happy," Georgie says. "They couldn't face losing Martha again."

Later however, after Alf and Roo have headed home, Martha begins making funeral arrangements from her hospital bed.

"Martha doesn't want Roo to make such a huge sacrifice..." Georgie explains.

Has she given up?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (2nd part of the article):


https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...felicity-71384

Alf is stuck in the middle of his family's drama

In the uphill battle for the Stewart family to reconcile their differences, this week may finally yield some positive results.

Alf (Ray Meagher) decides to visit Martha (Belinda Giblin) in Merimbula and invites his daughter Roo (Georgie Parker) to join him. She declines, not ready to play happy families yet.

Earlier in the year, Martha refused to take Roo's kidney in a life-or-death transplant, the result of which means her grave health is on the decline. In Roo's eyes, she has simply given up on her life and her loved ones.

Alf puts the pressure on for Roo to mend fences, but his efforts make the situation worse. Justin (James Stewart) tries to counsel the pair and suggests Alf use a lighter touch. He then tells Roo to make every day count ? Ari's tragic death proved how precious life is.

At the Surf Club, Alf tries once more to reason with Roo, but she won't budge. He leaves for Merimbula, exasperated. John (Shane Withington), who is listening nearby, then reveals that he can understand Martha's stance ? he wouldn't put his children in harm's way either.

Roo is stunned. Perhaps, she's been wrong this whole time?


And the DS article:

Home and Away's Roo Stewart to receive a wake-up call over her feud with Martha
Can John Palmer get through to Roo?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...l-martha-feud/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (2nd part of the article):


Roo grapples with losing her mother

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...stin-roo-71458

Their relationship is strained, but one phone call might change the lives of Roo and her mother Martha forever.

This week, Roo (Georgie Parker) asks Dr Logan (Harley Bonner) to check in with her mother's medical team in Merimbula.

Martha (Belinda Giblin) moved back there after refusing to accept Roo's liver transplant, causing tension in the family.

To her surprise, Logan reveals time isn't on their side. Martha's condition has deteriorated markedly. Roo is stunned. How could her dad Alf (Ray Meagher) have kept this from her?

When confronted, Alf admits he's scared of losing his wife and that telling Roo would just confirm his fears. Later, Roo wallows in her grief, but can't find a way to let go of her anger.

With time running out, can Roo forgive Martha before it's too late?

Home and Away airs 7pm Monday-Thursday on Channel Seven.



EDIT:

Home and Away's Roo Stewart to receive upsetting news over her mum Martha
Will Roo make peace with Martha?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ha-transplant/

----------


## Rowdydog12

Where does Roo work? Or does she just collect cans and cash them in for money?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (1st part of the article):


Home and Away: Roo goes to desperate lengths to help Martha as her health declines
''Roo thought she would lose her all over again.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...o-martha-71868

With the possibility her mother Martha may never get the surgery she needs to save her life, Roo does all she can to ensure it happens. But is she setting herself up for heartbreak?

During a visit to the transplant clinic in Home And Away this week, Martha (Belinda Giblin) is told she's not well enough to undergo surgery.

Dr Logan (Harley Bonner) explains that, with her condition worsening, her blood pressure is high and her medication will need to be increased.

A teary Martha blames herself, but accepts her fate. Alf (Ray Meagher) is overcome with emotion and tries to hide it from his wife.

Their daughter Roo (Georgie Parker), however, refuses to accept the doctor's decision and does some research into heart conditions and how to reduce stress.

"Roo has known her mother for only a few years," Georgie, 57, tells TV WEEK.

"Martha came back in her life, and then Roo could have saved her life, but her mother wouldn't let her, and she thought she would lose her all over again."

The following morning, Roo presents her findings to Logan, who implements a course of action that aligns with Roo's health kick. Alf isn't convinced it has any merit, but Martha is willing to try anything.

"Alf is so stubborn that it's hard to have a conversation with him about it," Georgie explains.

When Alf gets home, he's stunned to find Martha, Roo and Marilyn (Emily Symons) meditating on the couch. And he can smell something, which turns out to be vegetable soup and Buddha bowls.

Despite his scepticism, he admits he hasn't seen Martha having this much fun in a long time. Perhaps Roo is right?

The next day, the trio head off on a walk, but it proves too much for Martha, who struggles to breathe.

Alf snaps at his daughter for pushing her mum too hard. Suddenly, Roo is reminded of how fragile her mother is and her father's deep concerns.



EDIT: The DS article:

Home and Away reveals new setback in Martha storyline
Roo hatches a new plan to help her mum with her health issues.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ewart-setback/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


"Roo and Martha ready for surgery


After many obstacles and a long wait, the time has finally arrived for Roo (Georgie Parker) and Martha (Belinda Giblin) to undergo surgery.

Nerves are high in the Stewart household as Roo keeps herself busy, refusing to discuss what happens if the kidney transplant her mother needs may not go to plan.

At the hospital, Alf (Ray Meagher) bids a teary goodbye to the most important women of his life as they're wheeled off to the operating theatres. Will they be OK?

Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, Channel Seven."

----------

